
Tlaçolteotl Is Dead: Captain Bourke's Scatalogic Rites of All Nations (2004) - Thevet
http://www.poopreport.com/Academic/Content/Gerling/gerling.html
======
mirimir
I see no mention of pig toilets.[0]

This is partly why pigs aren't kosher/halal.[1]

0)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_toilet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_toilet)

1) [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/people-ate-pork-
mid...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/people-ate-pork-middle-east-
until-1000-bcwhat-changed-180954614/)

~~~
pmoriarty
Not only pigs but also plants eat shit and other decomposing matter (in the
form of manure or "fertilizer"). So if pigs are unclean because of this,
plants are too, and so are any animals that eat plants.

All of our drinking water comes from oceans, lakes, and rivers, where plenty
of people and animals shit, pee, die, decompose, and release all sort of other
bodily fluids in all the time as well. So, if one subscribes to the contagion
heuristic[1], any person or animal that drinks water is unclean as well.
Ironically, however, water is often used in purifying rituals and is somehow
supposed to make on "clean" in the religious sense. Go figure.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contagion_heuristic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contagion_heuristic)

~~~
andrewflnr
Why do you think ancient people should have been equally concerned with pigs
eating people poop, other animals eating herbivore poop, and unmeasurable
quantities of poop, etc. in drinking water? Both of us know, and probably
ancient Middle-Eastern people knew, that eating people poop and fertilizing
plants with herbivore poop are not really comparable. Washing with
homeopathically contaminated water probably _did_ make them cleaner
physically, to say nothing of ceremonial cleanliness.

Maybe it isn't the "contagion heuristic", just an attempt at finding a
reasonable threshold for the time. This comment seems to be mocking the
dumbest possible interpretation of kosher/halal solely for the sake of
sounding clever.

------
camtarn
The site is unusable on Android for me, because of an ad hijacking the page
and redirecting me, spamming my phone's buzzer and popups, and trying to get
me to download an APK to "clean my damaged phone". Ugh. At least it's usable
if you disable JavaScript.

